# Civil War pictures-then and now



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/ng-interactive/2015/jun/22/american-civil-war-photography-interactive


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I've been to Gettysburg twice, once when I was a kid and then about 5 years ago. Last time it really got to me, it gave me a really strange feeling like you could still feel and hear the battle. Came away with whole different prospective than when I was a kid. Stood at Devil's Den, that's an eery feeling too.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank your sharing that link a very stirring and emotional thing thank you


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Pictures of that uncalled for war still hit me deep.

My great grandfather was plowing when some soldiers (just common men) came through. They were meeting up with others who were going to "shoot some yankees" that were headed south on a train.

Great Grandfather said he did not have time for such, he had a crop to make.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

The way your able to use the slider is an amazing thing. Seeing the old fade and the new come was stirring! Thanks for the link!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Powerful.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my farm fields in PA was just purchased by the civil war preservation society. 
I live in an area of revolutionary war fame called "the Battle of the Brandywine". 
People have spent years digging up artifacts and war artifacts are still being recovered.
You guys are right, it is very moving to be on the properties involved in these wars. There's a field I farm where fierce battles occurred. You really can feel it in the river, the rocks & dirt, the trees, the stone walls.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------

